# Twisting The Corners to Solve a Puzzle



## GarethBert11 (Jul 11, 2017)

I was wondering if I have a headlights case on 3x3 that could solve the entire puzzle by twisting 2 corners to solve it. Is it consider as solve or DNF? And is it legal to do that?

P.S It might be questioned before so pardon me.


----------



## T1_M0 (Jul 11, 2017)

Not legal


----------



## shadowslice e (Jul 11, 2017)

5b2) Any repair to a puzzle must not give the competitor any advantage in solving the puzzle. Penalty: disqualification of the attempt (DNF).

5b3c) If the puzzle is unsolvable, and can be made solvable by rotating a single corner piece, the competitor may correct the corner piece by twisting it in place without disassembling the puzzle.


----------



## kirtpro (Jul 11, 2017)

It's considered an illegal move.
Can however twist a corner to repair an accidental corner twist.


----------



## DGCubes (Jul 11, 2017)

You can twist at most ONE corner during a solve, but you can only do this if a corner was accidentally twisted earlier (because the cube would then be in an unsolvable position). If you try to take advantage of this rule (such as by purposefully corner twisting earlier in the solve to allow for you to do it again later), you will be DNFed.


----------



## EntireTV (Jul 11, 2017)

As previous posters have mentioned this is illegal and don't try or you will have a bad reputation.


----------



## I_<3_SCS (Jul 11, 2017)

A cop told me once, "It ain't a crime 'til you're caught."


----------



## GarethBert11 (Jul 19, 2017)

T1_M0 said:


> Not legal





shadowslice e said:


> 5b2) Any repair to a puzzle must not give the competitor any advantage in solving the puzzle. Penalty: disqualification of the attempt (DNF).
> 
> 5b3c) If the puzzle is unsolvable, and can be made solvable by rotating a single corner piece, the competitor may correct the corner piece by twisting it in place without disassembling the puzzle.





kirtpro said:


> It's considered an illegal move.
> Can however twist a corner to repair an accidental corner twist.





DGCubes said:


> You can twist at most ONE corner during a solve, but you can only do this if a corner was accidentally twisted earlier (because the cube would then be in an unsolvable position). If you try to take advantage of this rule (such as by purposefully corner twisting earlier in the solve to allow for you to do it again later), you will be DNFed.





EntireTV said:


> As previous posters have mentioned this is illegal and don't try or you will have a bad reputation.





I_<3_SCS said:


> A cop told me once, "It ain't a crime 'til you're caught."



Thx Guys! Thank god I don't get that case in my first comp lol


----------

